# Exhaust nut size



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have missing nuts on most of my exhaust bolts. THe Bolts are there, but nuts are missing, weird. Anyway, does anyone off of the top of there head now what size the nuts are? 
Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

which ones?
there are different sizes, depending on where they are on the car.

head-to-manifold, 8mm x 1.25mm
manifold to y pipe, 10mm x 1.25mm
y pipe to cat, and cat to catback, both 10mm x 1.25mm


----------

